# Steering Fluid Boiling among other things



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

hey guys, im new to this forum, so just wanted to give a quick hi to everyone.
here's my problems.
1. was looking under the hood the other day to find that the fluid canister marked 'power steering' was boiling. i don't think that's a good thing. what fluid should i replace it with, and what is the procedure to change it? 
2. since i bought my car, i've been itching to do something to set it apart from all other alti's on the road. i've decided on headlights/foglight bulbs for now, you know, just something to get me by until i can afford a nice stillen fascia kit or something.
*How do you change the headlight/foglight bulbs? any pics or good, detailed instructions would be helpful. im ordering the bulbs tonite and would like to do this mod asap.
i remember it being really easy to change my headlight bulbs in my 95 max but it looks as if the only way to do it in this car is to remove the housings :\ anyone who has done this before, please help! i don't want to start the job to get stuck or mess something up. after all, i just got this car like 3 weeks ago and don't want to go to the dealer.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

eyesack said:


> hey guys, im new to this forum, so just wanted to give a quick hi to everyone.
> here's my problems.
> 1. was looking under the hood the other day to find that the fluid canister marked 'power steering' was boiling. i don't think that's a good thing. what fluid should i replace it with, and what is the procedure to change it?
> 2. since i bought my car, i've been itching to do something to set it apart from all other alti's on the road. i've decided on headlights/foglight bulbs for now, you know, just something to get me by until i can afford a nice stillen fascia kit or something.
> ...


OH BOY! lol another headlight job... i have no idea why your steering fluid is boiling.. so i can't help you on that one...sorry..

what kind of light bulbs are you getting for your fogs and what kind are you getting for your headlights ?

okay... so.. here we go.. i didn't take pictures but i remember every detail of it.. 

first thing you do is open your hood... remove the push in clips that hold the bumper to the grill it should be two of them i think...
what you want to do next is remove or get the fender lining out of the way and by getting under the car using a 10mm socket you need to remove two bolts that are on each side.. they are both attached to the fender... after you get both sides off.. at the bottom of the bumper there should be four or so screws.. get those off.. then pull the bumper off... and let it hang.. or if you want take the remaining screws off if you want the whole bumper to come off.. when you let it drop .. put a blanket there so u dont f. it up... then remove the headlight.. there should be four or five 10mm bolts.. two top one side and one bottom.. i think... get them off.. replace bulbs.. re-assamble.. and ur done... but.. be very careful when you get that dust cap back on.. do it on a day that is not too cold .. and it is not too hot.. do it when its dry out and not moist.. because these headlights fog up like crazy.. i have had it happen to me many times because i didn't seal them up correctly when i installed my HIDs.. 
i hope i helped and even though my instructions sucked .. they could guide you when you're under the car.. just study the locations first .. then get started.. all u need is a 10 mm... and extension and a phillip head screwdriver.. ... good luck.. if you want your altima to look a lil different.. get rims and drop it.. that will make it ur own.. forget the fascia .. altimas look mean already


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

where in nj you at ?


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

eyesack said:


> hey guys, im new to this forum, so just wanted to give a quick hi to everyone.
> here's my problems.
> 1. was looking under the hood the other day to find that the fluid canister marked 'power steering' was boiling. i don't think that's a good thing. what fluid should i replace it with, and what is the procedure to change it?
> 2. since i bought my car, i've been itching to do something to set it apart from all other alti's on the road. i've decided on headlights/foglight bulbs for now, you know, just something to get me by until i can afford a nice stillen fascia kit or something.
> ...


When you order your bulbs, be careful what wattage you get. If you go to high, it can possibly melt your wiring harness. Read This before you buy anything. The boiling power steering fluid-I haven't the slightest clue-I have never heard of that one before, nor do I know what could cause it, other than something being "a little bit to hot". I would have that checked out at a dealer. Be sure to search around the Altima section for your upgrade ideas, plenty of info here. And read the second sticky from the top, somewhat complete list of cool stuff. Keep us posted on that power steering issue, I'd like to know how that turns out.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

OK, did a little research in a few books in the garage. Boiling power steering fluid can be caused by a few different things. You could possibly have a faulty bearing in teh power steering pump, causing the fluid to overheat, though not probable, as the fluid boils somewhere around 400F or so, I think. You could also have a leak somewhere in a line or in the pump seal that could cause bubbles, which could appear to be boiling fluid. If this is the case, the fluid will probably look kinda foamy or bubbly. I would be real careful, and touch the side of the reservoir quickly, to see how hot it is. Or if you're feeling really brave, possibly intoxicated, put your finger in the fluid while it appears to be boiling, you should quickly be able to decide if the fluid is over 400F and boiling, or just bubbling from a leak. *OK-PLEASE DO NOT LISTEN TO THE LAST COMMENT-*I just felt like being a smart-ass for a minute. That's about all I know.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

WATSON1 said:


> OK, did a little research in a few books in the garage. Boiling power steering fluid can be caused by a few different things. You could possibly have a faulty bearing in teh power steering pump, causing the fluid to overheat, though not probable, as the fluid boils somewhere around 400F or so, I think. You could also have a leak somewhere in a line or in the pump seal that could cause bubbles, which could appear to be boiling fluid. If this is the case, the fluid will probably look kinda foamy or bubbly. I would be real careful, and touch the side of the reservoir quickly, to see how hot it is. Or if you're feeling really brave, possibly intoxicated, put your finger in the fluid while it appears to be boiling, you should quickly be able to decide if the fluid is over 400F and boiling, or just bubbling from a leak. *OK-PLEASE DO NOT LISTEN TO THE LAST COMMENT-*I just felt like being a smart-ass for a minute. That's about all I know.


LMAO .. HAHAHHAHA retard.. i swear


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

hahaha about that 400 degree finger pokin'... iiii think ill pass, thanks. but some helpful info nonetheless!!! and thanks for the bumper-drop light replacement writeup. jesus i didn't know u had to fkin drop the bumper to get at the fkin headlights... gaaaah! this i can tell is gonna be saved for a nice long weekend day. 
*Im in cherry hill, nj for the guy who asked*
i've been thinkin about using these bulbs:
these for fogs 

these for lows 

and haven't decided for highs but lookin towards something white with a hint of blue if anyone has any input.
Also, if anyone has pics of their light setups that AREN'T HID, plz point me to a link or post pics!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

the power steering on our cars is known for running hot. the reservoirs are almost inevitably wet about 85% of the time. nissan uses too small of a p/s cooler so if you upgrade it, you might see better results.


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

o thanks asleep


----------

